# Silver Lake BBQ Cook-off



## johnd49455

Hey,

I know I haven't been on the forum much this summer but still would like to see everyone possible at the Silver lake Comp.

I will be at the cook off site as much as possible (when I am not working @ Sands Restaurant). 

Last I knew the Smokin' Scotsman were planning to compete. Anyone else competing, or just going to be there
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Oops I posted this in the events by mistake so here it is here & for more info go to http://www.thinkdunes.com/bbq-cook-off-73/

        __________________


----------



## jlhog

I may stop up and have a look around. That is a nice ride for me.


----------



## ck311

I was thinking the same thing


----------



## flyin'illini

I can't make it. (boy number 3 is almost here)  But I have been told it is a beautiful place.  Many from the Great Lakes BBQ Association (www.glbbqa.com) will be there.


----------



## lcruzen

I'm going to be over that way this weekend. If'in I git ma chores dun I might swing by in the afternoon. Got beer?


----------



## johnd49455

I don't even know what hours I will be working those days. Jeff the owner of Sands Restaurant is one of the organizers of the Cook-off. 

I was terminated from my former job managing a propane supplier in the area & Jeff "made room" for me to work @ Sands & I have been putting in around 40 hrs a week. That will change as the tourists go home but that weekend he may need me. 

I made mention to the wife about a party but it is hard to make plans when you don't know your hours for the week until the Sunday before. 

If everything works out it will be a spur of the moment thing that we bring together at the Cook-off with the SMF members we meet. 

With my income reduced to 1/3 what I was making I can't supply the drinks so if we do get something together it will BYOB. I will however warm up the indoor pool & jacuzzi tub.

Hope to see many of you all there


----------



## lcruzen

I was joking about the beer. I never expect anyone to supply that. I also usually don't drink during the day and especially when I'll have an hour drive back to camp after. I'd be satisfied just meeting some SMF folks. If it works out I'll show up.


----------



## johnd49455

*http://www.thinkdunes.com/bbq-cook-off-73/

Jeff had the world record for a short time with the largest porkburger in the world.

It was reveled to me last night at work that he is planning on retaking the record with a porkburger over 100#. 

So the KCBS comp isn't the only comp going on here in Oceana County.
*


----------



## richtee

Sooo we should just look for a big bun and toss a whole hog on it?  ;{)  Porkburger... weird... but I bet it's good!


----------



## bbq bubba

Rubbed, Smoked and Sauced will be there.
Got a new team this year John, look us up!


----------



## johnd49455

I will look you up
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Good luck with the new team
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Do you know if the Smokin Scotsman will be there
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I haven't seen them on here. Probably cause I haven't been on much


----------



## crewdawg52

Do one legged ducks swim in circles?


----------



## lcruzen

Didn't make it over to the event Saturday. Chores around camp took longer than I thought and ended up with a couple I wasn't planning on. 

Anybody got any news?


----------



## crewdawg52

Yeah..... Silver Lakes is in 2 weeks (12-13 Sep).


----------



## lcruzen

Alrighty then. Glad I didn't make the trip over. Wouldn't be the first time I was in the wrong place at the wrong time.


----------



## tonto1117

The Smokin' Scotsmen will be there. Hoping for some nice weather, seeing some old friends and meeting some new ones.


----------



## johnd49455

Not sure if it is a good thing or not
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Jeff entered me in the backyard comp with his recipe, his smoker, & his meat. I am working for him at his restaurant since loosing my job & am making 1/3 what I was so I was unable to come up with the $50 entry fee to enter my stuff this year. So what is your opinion
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Is it a good thing that at least I'll be smoking or a bad thing that it ain't my stuff


----------



## crossczek

I may be heading out there from the Ann Arbor area Friday evening to Saturday mid-day.  Just to check things out being I've never been to an actual competition before.  Guess I'll be looking for the Smokin' Scotsmen, Rubbed Smoked & Sauced, and anyone from the GLBBQA (been thinking about joinin').  
Any advice?


----------



## richtee

Bring an appetite and toothpicks! And if yer staying, at least a case  ;{)


----------



## bbq bubba

Stop in and say hello anytime except between 11 and 1 on Saturday. You may get run over during turn in times....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Theres always a beer for visitors!


----------



## tonto1117

bbq bubba;256273 said:
			
		

> Stop in and say hello anytime except between 11 and 1 on Saturday. You may get run over during turn in times....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Theres always a beer for visitors![/*quote]
> 
> Cool....all of us will be sure to stop by for a cold one....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW....Jeff Clark(the organizer) is still looking for some judges, preferably CBJ's (Certified  BBQ Judges) if anyone is interested in judging give him a call or e-mail him at:
> 
> *Jeff Clark*
> *Phone:  231-873-5257;*
> *Email: * [email protected]


----------



## crewdawg52

Everyone and All are invited to Rubbed Smoked & Sauced at 100pm!  Everyone and All are invited to the Smokin Scotsmen after 130pm!!

(130pm is the last turn in)


----------



## bbq bubba

Smartazz.


----------



## crewdawg52

Good Luck to Ya'll!


----------



## capt dan

Hope you are all blessed with great weather and a fine smoke!


----------



## crewdawg52

Where the &%^#[email protected] are you gonna Be..... Huh Buckoo


----------



## capt dan

Oh , I'll be stuffin wood into the  Lang again, but I can't afford to come out and play. Going for the sure thing, got gigs for the next 3 weekends. Maybe next year!


----------



## crewdawg52




----------



## crossczek

Thanks to all for the invites.  I'm trying to make plans now for accommodations.  I've got in-laws about an hour away from the Dunes.
Anyway, I was thinking about coming out Friday evening for a look behind the scenes.  Will there be anything to see, or is this not recommended?


----------



## bbq bubba

Maybe some meat prep, otherwise just relaxing as cooking don't start until midnight or so.


----------



## capt dan

you can help bubba boil  some ribs for the next mornin!


----------



## crossczek

oh, oh...sounds like I started somethin'.


----------



## johnd49455

Friday there is a backyard comp. 

It is a tourist town you could always rent a Dune buggy or jeep & take a ride on the dunes, go to Craigs Cruisers of a go cart ride or play mini-golf. Team also will be arriving & cooking all night. A great time to come & meet members of the SMF or other KCBS & GLBBQ

Saturday is the big day. Car show, Applefest, KCBS Comp, Art Fair, etc.


----------



## johnd49455

check out

http://www.thinkdunes.com/

Things to do. 

Hotels, Motels, Resorts.


----------



## crossczek

Thanks John.  I'll be staying at the in-laws family farm in Hesperia...I guess it's about a half hour away.  I'll have my wife and 7 month old boy with me so my intent is to drop them off Friday evening, head to the competition site and maybe meet some people for a couple of hours.  Then Saturday morning early,come back and lurk in the shadows to watch the BBQ drama unfold...and drink beer.  

Maybe I'll even bring some of my hard cider.  
After all, it is Applefest, right?


----------



## cheech

I will be there Saturday with my judges hat on


----------



## bbq bubba

Anybody need anything from my store, let me know. (free delivery mod)


----------



## bbq bubba




----------



## bbq bubba

Last chance, i'm hittin the road.....


----------



## capt dan

yer probably already there, so I am right behind ya.

The rest of you SMF smoke  jockeys have a great weekend, I'll be back in time for the Ohio state buttkickin handed down by USC!


----------



## capt dan

Man what a  fun weekend! 38 teams, and lots of great folks to party and cook with. I had a blast with the scottsmen team, BBQ Bubba and spydermike and their teams,Ford, thanks for allowing me to give ya a hand( the guy is a BBQ encyclopedia, with a very nice set-up), nice to meet johnd( hope  ya finally dried out). Rained all day sat  and it was less than optimal conditions, but the teams kept it fun, and I am looking forward to next year.

I'll post some pics later!


----------



## fatback joe

Is it later yet?


----------



## fatback joe

Sure NOW  I see the other thread.


----------

